# How to pronounce Habanos?



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I do speak a bit of spanish and that is why I am asking. The "B" typically makes a "V" sound and the "N" typically makes a "Y" sound. So is it pronounced as it sounds in English or does it sounds more like HAVANYOS?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

It's not "HAVANYOS."


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

I say it exactly how it looks


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

It would be something like 'ah-ban-ohs if you can see what im saying.

 Like this. Click the little speaker icon to hear it say Habana.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

scoot said:


> It would be something like 'ah-ban-ohs if you can see what im saying.
> 
> Like this. Click the little speaker icon to hear it say Habana.


Sounds like 'ah-VAN-ah to me.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

Smoked said:


> I do speak a bit of spanish and that is why I am asking. The "B" typically makes a "V" sound and the "N" typically makes a "Y" sound. So is it pronounced as it sounds in English or does it sounds more like HAVANYOS?


Shouldn't the N have a ~ over it to have the "ny" pronunciation? If not, then it should just be an "n" sound.

Like Toraño.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

JDO said:


> Shouldn't the N have a ~ over it to have the "ny" pronunciation? If not, then it should just be an "n" sound.
> 
> Like Toraño.


That is correct. Habanos is pronounced the way it like the way it looks; let's not over complicate things...


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

the "h" is silent *always* in Spanish. The "n" is pronounced just like an english "n" in this case and the "b," although not exactly the same as an English "b" can be pronounced like the English "b" for simplicity's sake. so...as stated earlier, it would be pronounced ah-ban-ohs, technically speaking.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

jkim05 said:


> the "h" is silent *always* in Spanish. The "n" is pronounced just like an english "n" in this case and the "b," although not exactly the same as an English "b" can be pronounced like the English "b" for simplicity's sake. so...as stated earlier, it would be pronounced ah-ban-ohs, technically speaking.


You guys are very, very, very close.
Just change the position of the "n".
ah-ba-nohs or ah-ba-nos for more simplicity.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Blueface said:


> You guys are very, very, very close.
> Just change the position of the "n".
> ah-ba-nohs or ah-ba-nos for more simplicity.


Yes, a very soft "H".


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Another 47 posts and I think we may have it.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Another 47 posts and I think we may have it.


:r
We need recording capability


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

Once we get Habanos down pat, we should discuss how to pronounce Choix Supreme


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Pete said:


> Once we get Habanos down pat, we should discuss how to pronounce Choix Supreme


French is next week.:r


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

Blueface said:


> You guys are very, very, very close.
> Just change the position of the "n".
> ah-ba-nohs or ah-ba-nos for more simplicity.


yep
everything is pronounced phonetically in Spanish. (using the spanish alphabet sounds anyway)


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

HABANOS

I say "Ha-Banjos"

not really 

I say "So-Nab-aH" to keep it a secret 

not really P


I don't speak a lick of Spanish so I just simply say "Ha-Ban-ows"


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

So it's Ah-Ha-Bano?

J/K


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what ISOM stands for and how to say it????


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Can anyone tell me what ISOM stands for and how to say it????


:bn ::tg


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Can anyone tell me what ISOM stands for and how to say it????


I would but I'd hate having to repeat myself over and over again....:tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Pete said:


> Once we get Habanos down pat, we should discuss how to pronounce Choix Supreme


Easy peasy. Schwah Soo-preem.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Easy peasy. Schwah Soo-preem.


Actually, if you're going to use the french pronunciation then it would be Soo-prem. :tu


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

Smoked said:


> I do speak a bit of spanish and that is why I am asking. The "B" typically makes a "V" sound and the "N" typically makes a "Y" sound. So is it pronounced as it sounds in English or does it sounds more like HAVANYOS?


No the B doesn't make a "V" cuz u don't say Vueno for good its *Bueno. *and the "N" sounds like a "Y" when u have this "~" over the "N". Now I don't speak spanish but thats what 2 years of it gets u.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

After much consideration, I do have to correct you guys.
Here is the proper way:

Please repeat this over and over.
*soy-oon-ko-may-me-err-da!!!*

Sorry for my delay in getting this to you.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

athomas2 said:


> No the B doesn't make a "V" cuz u don't say Vueno for good its *Bueno. *and the "N" sounds like a "Y" when u have this "~" over the "N". Now I don't speak spanish but thats what 2 years of it gets u.


This can depend on the country and regional dialect. Sometimes B sounds like V and vice versa. (Havana/Habana) As another example, sometimes LL sounds like Y, other times kind of like a J. A D can sound like TH, depending on the country/region. I'm no expert. I just asked some Spaniards at work about it.

I say 'Habanos' like this: 'Cuban Cigars'. :ss


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Speaking spanish should be of interest to all cigar smokers..... It's not even peripheral, it's a direct part of the whole experience. Not to mention a salary doubler in today's world....


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> Easy peasy. Schwah Soo-preem.


I actually looked it up a couple of months ago after muscling over pronunciation for a while. I took spanish in high school


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

12stones said:


> Actually, if you're going to use the french pronunciation then it would be Soo-prem. :tu


Correct, basically. :w


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

Blueface said:


> After much consideration, I do have to correct you guys.
> Here is the proper way:
> 
> Please repeat this over and over.
> ...


:ss


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Please pass the tos-tit-oooo-zzz


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Sigh... this thread made me laugh...

I pronounce it Que-bahn


----------

